
How to complain about Go - baijum
https://medium.com/@divan/how-to-complain-about-go-349013e06d24
======
bsg75
Maybe I have not had enough coffee yet, but I am not sure if this is pro-Go or
anti-Go?

Can someone tell me if I am supposed to be mad about the lack of generics or
not?

~~~
f2f
it's sarcasm. based on the trend we need at least 7 people to be mad about
generics in 2016. or, mad enough to write a blog post about it.

